# Killer pitbull and ONE HAPPY BABY!



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

this is the first time Ri has been around my sisters newest baby girl Hailyn. They LOVE eachother<3 and it sure was cute how Hay would grab Ris cheeks to get more puppy kisses. (Wish I would have taped that)

View My Video


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww she loves the baby how cute


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Yes she does<3


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Aww! That is the cutest thing!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I know. I loved it out there. Riley LOVED the kids alot and she was so well behaved for a 11 month old pup.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww she's such a good girl  Are you going to take her to shows?


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

awww cuteness!!
love that lil babers hair!!

i like how you wrangle the happy puppy tail! we have become pros at that!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Awww she's such a good girl  Are you going to take her to shows?


Of course. =) and last week Riley's breeder e-mailed me back and we are arranging for her ADBA papers to be sent here in a few weeks<3 YAYNESS! it took forever and glad it is actually happening now. ugh



megz said:


> awww cuteness!!
> love that lil babers hair!!
> 
> i like how you wrangle the happy puppy tail! we have become pros at that!


lol, She has a hawk going on. And That tail hurts when she whips you with it. I didn't want her smacking Hay Hay in the face with it YOUCH!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrskocurek (Apr 8, 2010)

she is so cute pretty baby to


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Very cute!Riley is getting more and more stunning everyday.Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

totally to cute omg!!!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

adorable, love when he licks her face and she laughs.

you do realize , she would look awesome in a mohawk!!!
( not talking about Riley)


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Mrskocurek said:


> she is so cute pretty baby to


*Thanks*



dixieland said:


> Very cute!Riley is getting more and more stunning everyday.Thanks for sharing!


*Thank you dixieland. I always LOVE sharing. *



rednose_momma said:


> totally to cute omg!!!


 *haha, I know. isnt it too cute? makes you sick! lol*



NinaThePitbull said:


> adorable, love when he licks her face and she laughs.
> 
> you do realize , she would look awesome in a mohawk!!!
> ( not talking about Riley)


 *She loves to lick Hay Hay. It is her fav thing I guess. LOL! and actully, My sister does Mohawk her hair sometimes. it is fantastic<3*


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG That's so awesome she's gunna do great at the shows


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Hopefully. =)


----------



## Jblondie813 (Oct 1, 2008)

That video is so great! Thats how my boys would be! They wouldn't even give the baby/kid a chance to breathe lol they would lick them 2 death! LMAO 
& gotta watch that tail LOL 
I babysat this little 4yr old girl and she got whipped by Hov's tail cuz he was having so much fun with her and she started crying..i told her ya gotta watch out for his tail! haha u cant be by his tail when its a wagging! lol


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

My sisters eldest is fine, she is 3 and never got smacked. only reason my girl was so happy was because she got to come out of the crate.


----------

